# New Arrival



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I bought this manual winder today in a charity shop.

Haven't seen this make or model before & would appreciate

any information









The case is 41mm & looks to be chrome plated:




























Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Alan,

Translates literally as "the time" or "Time" according to dictionary, I understand the signature at the bottom of the dial is "Russian Meckanizm " ? ). Looks kind of modern though, doesn't it? Think you might need to open it to see the movement to narrow it down, wonder if it's "Rekord" maybe? It's kind of got a look of that about it a bit.









Nice enough though, I'll add it to the Russki List for when I put it on the website - anyone got any more info?

BPEMR - VREMIA - TIME (Vremia would be English letters transliteration)

Haven't seen one, must look out for one.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the translation Mel









Here are a few movement shots - a Wostok 2414?:




























Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Second Moscow watch factory alias Slava.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep that's a slava 21 Jewel movt.

I love that dial but the hands are too weedy for it imho.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank you wise ones 

Now I get it Stan - 2M = symbol for Second Moscow watch factory









Paul, I think you're right about the hands.

What I like is the way the lugs are integrated into the case design.

All the best


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This is interesting - Michele, the Russian Forum mod over on WUS, tells me that it's a 'Swiss watch with Russian movement (and Russian style of course). Marketed in Italy in the late '80s'. There are also black dial and chronograph versions.

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dapper said:


> This is interesting - Michele, the Russian Forum mod over on WUS, tells me that it's a 'Swiss watch with Russian movement (and Russian style of course). Marketed in Italy in the late '80s'. There are also black dial and chronograph versions.
> 
> Cheers


Knew I'd seen the name before somewhere! "Cookiemix", the Italiana seller [you know the guy I mean I'm sure] on fleabay had something similar a while back, with exactly that story attached to it, ISTR it was a chrono version.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice find Alan. I've just finished 'fettling' with a couple of these movements and brought them back into service, one an auto and one a manual - they have two mainsprings which improves accuracy and gives a long power reseve. They really are quite substantial and well put together, even if they appear a little workman-like...


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Say, what is that dial made of? It looks like some sort of card stock from the photos.

It's a beautiful watch by the way.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> Nice find Alan. I've just finished 'fettling' with a couple of these movements and brought them back into service, one an auto and one a manual - they have two mainsprings which improves accuracy and gives a long power reseve. They really are quite substantial and well put together, even if they appear a little workman-like...


Well done with the 'fettling' James.

Thanks for the interesting info about the movement.

I had noticed that it seems to run for ages


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

C.W. said:


> Say, what is that dial made of? It looks like some sort of card stock from the photos.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch by the way.


Thanks Charlie









I don't know what the dial's made of - here's a closer look:










Cheers


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'nother two pence worth of useless info - now that there is no longer a main (Communist) newspaper in the former USSR, apparently there is a daily called "The Times" - yes you've guessed it , it's

BPEMR

e~gards


----------

